# ادخل بياناتك واحصل على التصميمات المعمارية جاهزة



## gates (20 مارس 2011)

*

*
* اقدم اليوم لاحبائى المهندسين المعمارين موقع اكثر من رائع لاعطاء التصميمات المعمارية جاهزة *
*  ماعليك الا ادخال البييانات والتفاصيل الذى تريدة ويعطيك التصميم المعمارى جاهز بالاضافة الى الكثير من التصميمات الجاهزة للمشاريع المختلفة*

* هنا*​


----------



## gates (20 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (20 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## shagrath13 (20 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الموقع لكن عندما أضغط الرابط يعطيني الصفحة 
http://www.thekupload.freei.me/214738442.php هل هذا صحيح؟؟؟


----------



## gates (21 مارس 2011)

click in here


----------



## علاء يوسف (21 مارس 2011)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## gates (21 مارس 2011)

العفووووووووووووو


----------



## gates (22 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## civil.eng.mood (22 مارس 2011)

فين الموقع ده انا بدخل علي اللنك اللي حضرتك حاطه ومش فاهم منه حاجه ..... فين اللنك بتاع الموقع ده ؟؟؟


----------



## gates (22 مارس 2011)

click in here


----------



## gates (23 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (24 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم*


----------



## girl moon (24 مارس 2011)

يعطيك العافيه اخوي بس مو واضح اي شي ولا نزلت لي التصميمات على العموم جزاك الله خير


----------



## dr-karim (24 مارس 2011)

مشكور أخي 
الموقع هو http://www.familyhomeplans.com 
لكن تضع اين البيانات هو مجرد موقع لعرض البلانات يعطيك امكانية البحث فقط
ربي يهديك ويهدينا أجمعين


----------



## gates (25 مارس 2011)

شكرا على الملاحظة


----------



## gates (25 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم *


----------



## gates (26 مارس 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gates (26 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم *


----------



## gates (27 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (27 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم *


----------



## gates (28 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## Doora Ali (28 مارس 2011)

يسلمو


----------



## gates (29 مارس 2011)

العفو


----------



## lilia_yousef (29 مارس 2011)

صراحة ما عرفت كيف


----------



## gates (29 مارس 2011)

click in here to download th file my brother


----------



## Eng manona (30 مارس 2011)

شكرااااا لكن مافيش here ’’ لو في ملف يا ريت حضرتك تنزله هنااا ,, لان االموقع مش واضح فيه اي شئ


----------



## Eng manona (30 مارس 2011)

وجدت الموقع و هذا هو ,, و لكنه لا يعطي التصميم جاهز يعطي اقتراحات لتصميمات موجوده مشابهة للبيانات المطلوبة و شكرا لك .. 
http://www.ehouseplans.com/


----------



## gates (30 مارس 2011)

good luck


----------



## gates (31 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم*


----------



## gates (1 أبريل 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم...*


----------



## gates (1 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## مهند صاحب العوادي (3 أبريل 2011)

شكرا الف شكر


----------



## محمداحمدحسن (3 أبريل 2011)

شكراااااااااااااا جزاك الله خير


----------



## gates (4 أبريل 2011)

العفو


----------



## هدهدلبنان (4 أبريل 2011)

شكرا 
ولاكن الربط لا يعمل


----------



## gates (5 أبريل 2011)

click in here to download my brother !!!!


----------



## طالبة (5 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله 
السلام عليكم
لوسحمتوا أريد مشروع شاليهات بالكامل بالاوتوكاد ولكم جزي الشكر والتقدير ،،،، 
دمتم لنا ،،،،،،،،،


----------



## محمد555555 (6 أبريل 2011)

افضل تصميم داخلي لشقة مساحتها 14*6 متر
مع الشكر.............


----------



## gates (6 أبريل 2011)

*العفو أخي*​


----------



## gates (7 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (8 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اولا بنشكر حضرتك علي البرنامج دا بس نظرا لاني مش متخصص في العمارة واعمل بمجال المساحة فاريد شرح توضيحي للبرنامج وكيفية التعامل معه ويسلام لو كان بالعربي


----------



## moadaa (12 أبريل 2011)

الرابط مو شغال يا اخواني الكرام


----------



## gates (16 أبريل 2011)

click in here


----------



## gates (17 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## houda- (17 أبريل 2011)

مشكور على جهودك


----------



## gates (18 أبريل 2011)

*العفو أخي*​


----------



## gates (19 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم​*​


----------



## gates (22 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم​*​


----------



## civil.thamer (22 أبريل 2011)

يعطيك العافيه بس الرابط مافيه شي ولا موجود فيه شي اصلا 

وانت بس تكتب click in here
ولم اجدها في الموقع ارجو ان تضيف الرابط الصحيح الموجود فيه الموقع


----------



## انور يس شوقى (22 أبريل 2011)

ممتاز


----------



## gates (23 أبريل 2011)

civil.thamer قال:


> يعطيك العافيه بس الرابط مافيه شي ولا موجود فيه شي اصلا
> 
> وانت بس تكتب click in here
> ولم اجدها في الموقع ارجو ان تضيف الرابط الصحيح الموجود فيه الموقع


http://www.ehouseplans.com/


----------



## ابوعبدالله1429 (24 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااا


----------



## اسماعيل ابدوي (24 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## اسماعيل ابدوي (24 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااا


----------



## gates (24 أبريل 2011)

*العفو أخي*


----------



## احمدطة (24 أبريل 2011)

*فين الموقع ده انا بدخل علي اللنك اللي حضرتك حاطه ومش فاهم منه حاجه ..... فين اللنك بتاع الموقع ده *


----------



## gates (26 أبريل 2011)

cick in here


----------



## gates (27 أبريل 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gates (29 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (29 أبريل 2011)

ممكن شرح ازاى استخدم الموقع دة لانى مش عارف استخدامه


----------



## perlajelou (29 أبريل 2011)

thank you


----------



## طويل الأنسام (30 أبريل 2011)

يعطيك الف عافيه وجنه دائمه


----------



## gates (16 يونيو 2011)

العفو


----------



## gates (18 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## حنان العالم (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
لكن انا اريد شئ خاص في منطقتي


----------



## gates (20 يونيو 2011)

welcome


----------



## اياد الحمداني (21 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## gates (21 يونيو 2011)

welcome


----------



## MOKA0702 (22 يونيو 2011)

ارجو التوضيح اين نضع البيانات بظبط


----------



## gates (25 يونيو 2011)

what


----------



## gates (26 يونيو 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## media sweidan (27 يونيو 2011)

:31:


gates قال:


> *thanks
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## ر.م علي (27 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## gates (29 يونيو 2011)

welcome


----------



## gates (30 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (2 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (4 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (6 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (9 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (19 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gharib belal (19 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gates (20 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (21 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (23 يوليو 2011)

you are welcome


----------



## gates (24 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (26 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (28 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## ahmed2005ahmed (20 أغسطس 2011)

مكتوب باللغة الانجليزية هل يوجد بالعربي


----------



## سيد شنب (19 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا شكرا


----------

